# Saving plants infested with BBA



## Onoma1 (13 Dec 2019)

I am suffering with an outbreak of BBA. Tried everything to resolve it and have finally decided to rescape and remove any heavily infected plants. Throwing pots of Buce and crypts seems, however,  a waste of money. I thought if trying to grow them emersed to and then replant in a few months. Does anyone else have a suggestion for a way forward?


----------



## Kalum (13 Dec 2019)

Don't throw the buce!!! 

If you give a bit more info on what you've tried and how long it's been then it'll help with the advice as always mate, you know the drill get pics up


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (13 Dec 2019)

You should be able to cut the crypts right back to just leave the healthy root stock and encourage new growth.  Need to get to the bottom of the BBA before you do this though so any new growth does not also become infested.

Have you tried gluteradehyde on the buce?


----------



## Onoma1 (13 Dec 2019)

Thanks for the quick responses. I have tried glute, reducing light, adding floating plants, moving to lean dosing  with root tabs, manual removal, increasing the clean up crew, improving flow and glaring at it.  Talking to the plants (it worked for Prince Charles) explaining that I was disappointed not angry seemed not to influence the BBA. It may my imagination but the odd plant seemed to wilt. Nothing has worked. The glaring made me feel marginally better. 

I thought it may be time for a rescape...


----------



## john dory (14 Dec 2019)

I've got loads of cryptocoryne,you can have.

Free.


----------



## john dory (14 Dec 2019)

And frogbit


----------



## GlenD (14 Dec 2019)

Hi, I can't remember who online did it.  One of the Green Aqua or Tropica guys. "PRO TIP"

They have a bucket with a double or triple initial dosage of Seachem Excel i.e. 5ml per 40L x 2 or 3, So for example 1ml+ in 4L of water. Leave for 24hr change to clean water, leave for 24hr and dose again.

II'm trying this now.

EDIT: found it


----------



## rebel (14 Dec 2019)

I remove the infested plants and paint it with vinegar for a few seconds and then put it back in. Cheaper than Excel.


----------



## Onoma1 (15 Dec 2019)

Thanks for the kind and helpful responses. I did try the Glut approach, however, the plants just died off. @GlenD please let me know how it goes for you. I have been away for a few days so will see how the tank is when I return. I will give the vinegar a go on the crypts and see how they react. 

@john dory  thank you for the kind offer. If all else fails I will message you. I think I will transfer some of the plants to an internal propogator in the hope that I can save them and add them at a later point.


----------



## Onoma1 (17 Dec 2019)

Some good (fingers crossed) news that I noticed clean new growth on plants infested with BBA. I have cleaned out the infected leaves and will run it for a few more days until it's time for the Christmas rescape.  Some of the Buce, alas, could not be saved and has been put into a propagator box to see if I can stimulate emersed growth.


----------

